# Retreatment of wart within post-op period



## ESORENSEN (Oct 6, 2009)

Regarding retreatment of warts during global period:

How does the modifier 76 affect the reimbursement? Is reimbursement reduced significantly? Further, if the retreatment is planned(modifier 58), how does that affect reimbursement?


----------

